# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  bít tất tay cuộc đua vào các lớp đầu cấp trường công lập tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - Các trường công lập chỉ có thể giải quyết được khoảng 80% nhu cầu học tập, nên cuộc đua vào các trường công lập ở các lớp đầu cấp sẽ căng thắng, ác liệt hơn.*

========> Tìm hiểu thêm về gia sư: trung tam gia su ha noi

Vào năm học tới, Bộ Giáo dục và giảng giải tiếp tục ngăn cấm các trường đơn vị thi tuyển sinh lớp 6 dưới mọi hình thức. Chính bởi vậy, để chọn lọc học trò ngay từ đầu vào, nhiều trường công lập ở TP.Hồ Chí Minh đã đưa ra nhiều chiến lược phụ khác nhau, để thẩm định học trò.

Tại trường trung học cơ sở vật chất Nguyễn Văn Tố, quận 10, dự kiến, mùa tuyển sinh tới đây, nhà trường sẽ đưa thêm một số các chỉ tiêu để xét học sinh vào học, như tiêu chí về học lực của học sinh từ lớp một đến 4, học sinh phải có hộ khẩu thường trú hay KT3 ở thị xã 10.

đồng thời, học trò cũng sẽ được cộng thêm điểm khuyến khích cho các học trò đoạt giải học trò giỏi…

Còn tại trường trung học cơ sở vật chất Vân Đồn, quận 4 thì dự tính sẽ tuyển sinh lớp 6 theo các tiêu chí: thẩm định kỹ năng kỹ sảo, giai đoạn học tập của học trò trong suốt những năm học ở tiểu học, đạt phẩm chất đạo đức, kiểm tra cuối học kỳ hai của năm học lớp 5 có điểm hay ở hai môn Toán, tiếng Việt…




[center !important]Cuộc đua vào các trường công lập ở các lớp đầu cấp tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh sẽ cực kỳ bao tay (ảnh minh họa)[/center !important]


song song đó, học trò còn phải được bình bầu khen thưởng vào cuối năm học, có ngoại ngữ…Đây là việc được thực hành để nhằm tăng tiến có bảo đảm đầu vào của các học sinh được tuyển, cam đoan tốt số lượng học trò của trường được tuyển theo đúng chỉ tiêu đề ra.

Tại trường chuyên Trần Đại Nghĩa, lãnh đạo nhà trường sẽ tiếp tục thực hành dò xét kỹ năng bằng tiếng Anh khi tuyển sinh học sinh lớp 6. Cũng giống với nhiều trường khác, lãnh đạo trường Trần Đại Nghĩa cũng cho rằng, đây là việc giám định kỹ năng kỹ sảo học của học sinh ở bậc tiểu học.

Nội dung của đề dò xét này sẽ trải dài ở nhiều ngành nghề khác nhau, biểu lộ toàn bằng tiếng Anh, nhằm để khẳng định, các học sinh này không chỉ đọc và viết tiếng Anh tốt, mà còn mô tả được tư duy logic, khả năng phán đoán, suy luận, nhạy bén.

ví thử không trúng tuyển vào lớp 6 của trường chuyên Trần Đại Nghĩa, học trò vẫn có thể tham dự xét tuyển ở các trường tại địa phương mà mình đang trú ngụ.

Trong nhiều năm vừa qua, TP.Hồ Chí Minh vẫn đơn vị thi tuyển sinh vào lớp 10, áp dụng đối với tất cả các học trò đã tốt nghiệp lớp 9 trên khu vực.

Do sức chứa của các trường công lập chỉ có thể giải quyết được 80% nhu cầu học tập của các em, nên áp lực cho học sinh muốn vào trường công là rất lớn.

dù vậy, nhiều trường công lập vẫn phải chạy đua với chính nhau, không chỉ cạnh tranh về tiêu chí tuyển sinh, mà còn cạnh tranh cả chính quan hệ lâu dài tuyển đầu vào của học sinh.

trao đổi với phóng viên báo điện tử Giáo dục Việt Nam, thầy Phạm Đức Hùng – Hiệu trưởng trường trung học phổ thông Nguyễn Du (quận 10) cho biết, trong những mùa tuyển sinh trước, trường học chưa bao giờ lấy điểm tuyển đầu vào dưới 36 điểm.

Thế nhưng, vào mùa tuyển sinh năm rồi, giả thiết như lấy điểm chuẩn là 36 điểm, thì sẽ có khoảng 30 em học sinh rớt, nên trường quy định hạ điểm chuẩn xuống chỉ có 32,75 điểm, khiến cho các thành viên Ban Giám hiệu trường học cũng đột ngột.

Năm nay, để khắc phục trạng thái này, trường đã tổ chức nhiều đoàn trả lời, đến các trường trung học cơ sở vật chất trên địa bàn huyện để giao lưu, quảng cáo về trường, nhằm đưa tin tức đến với các em học sinh, thu hút nhiều hơn nữa các em đến với trường trong mùa tuyển sinh sắp tới.

Cũng theo thầy Hùng, chẳng hạn có nhiều thí sinh đăng ký, chỉ tiêu lấy từ trên xuống thì kiên cố điểm chuẩn phải là cao.

ngoài ra, nhiều trường trung học phổ thông công lập khác cũng đưa ra nhiều chính sách dành cho học trò, như học bổng dành cho học sinh chuyên nghiệp, con em gia đình cạnh tranh nhưng vượt khó, thí sinh có điểm chuẩn đầu vào cao nhất…

một vị Hiệu trưởng trường công lập ở huyện Bình Thạnh, TP.Hồ Chí Minh cho rằng, phương án thi tuyển sinh lớp 10 vừa trình bày sự công bằng giữa các học trò với nhau, vừa khiến cho các trường trung học phổ thông phải chạy đua, để có quan hệ lâu dài học sinh đầu vào ở mức cao nhất.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

